# The Sigelei 150W Pre-Order R1450 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/1/15)

Hey guys

This will be our second pre-order on these awesome units. 

Each unit comes packaged with a free black Sigelei silicone skin to protect your box from scratches etc.

Pre-Order closes tom at 9:00pm so we can get our shipment out asap to avoid delays with the Chinese New Year holidays approaching.

Price is R1450 excluding courier.

Colours available: Black / Silver

Shipment to leave Monday 2 Feb 2015 and should ship out to you on the 6th or 9th Feb 

You can order here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-sigelei-150w

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (29/1/15)

Yesssssssssssssssssss! Paid and waiting patiently

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (29/1/15)

capetocuba said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssss! Paid and waiting patiently


You're gonna love it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (29/1/15)

what a great price. really want one. @Sir Vape will you be doing more pre orders in the future?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (29/1/15)

@Humbolt yes we will bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

I assume this preorder has closed @Sir Vape 
I only see one order - will you be ordering more for stock purposes?


----------



## capetocuba (29/1/15)

Silver said:


> I assume this preorder has closed @Sir Vape
> I only see one order - will you be ordering more for stock purposes?


@Silver the OP states preorder closes tomorrow. The Sir Vape Guys have lots of orders, so all is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/1/15)

Hey @Silver still open bro. Closes tom at 9:00pm. Been a number of orders in. If your keen pop on over to the website

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (29/1/15)

Wtf man! I only get paid on Saturday lol. Hopefully the next round will be soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Silver still open bro. Closes tom at 9:00pm. Been a number of orders in. If your keen pop on over to the website



Aah, thanks @Sir Vape and @capetocuba 
I missed the "tom" in the original post. 
No worries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/1/15)

Hey guys

Please note that we will close this pre-order this evening at 9:00pm so I can send off final qtys to supplier for them to arrange and package on Saturday.

We have had a couple requests from people that they can only pay tomorrow seeing its the end of the month. We have no problem with that at all. Just place your order online http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-sigelei-150w and send through eft tom for your order. Just need to get final qtys in so there is no delay in package leaving Monday 

Thanks to everyone that has placed their order already

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/1/15)

Excited much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (31/1/15)

Pre-order is closed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/2/15)

Sigelei's have arrived in SA. Should have them with me tomorrow and we will send out with courier. Will keep you updated if any changes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (5/2/15)

Awesome news Sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/2/15)

Sigelei's have been packed and will be collected by our courier shortly. We have one extra unit available. 

Go here to get it:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/pre-order-sigelei-150w?variant=1093499539

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

